# TELEXT HOLIDAYS POP UP FOOOOOOK OFFFFF !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sick utterly sick to death of this bloody pop up :evil:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Me too, on my laptop i have a popup blocker, but at the office, i constantly get the Teletext holidays page and the Dell offers page 

Why?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Links of banners:

http://www.teletextholidays.co.uk/WebHo ... 5367&itc=0

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/produ ... l=en&s=dhs


----------

